# What model is this exactly?



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Saw this on gumtree: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/coffee-machine-and-grinder-with-water-filter-1-year-old/1132048190?utm_source=systemedm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=adreply

And was interested to pick up the grinder from the seller thinking that it is a fracino model b:

http://www.fracino.com/downloads/brochures/bambino.pdf

However, the seller messaged to say that it is:

"Hi coffee machine model BAM1E

Serial number 207870913

Grinder

Model cunill 940986

Hope this helps you"

Are cunill and fracino the same?


----------

